# Several AEW Contracts Reportedly Due to Expire in Half of 2021



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

– According to a report by Fightful Select, wrestling’s “contract season” is expected to last longer early next year. Contract season is typically viewed as when multiple wrestlers’ contracts are slated to expire for NJPW and ROH talents at the end of the year. As previously reported, contracts for other Impact Wrestling talents are also expected to be up at the end of 2020. However, it appears some AEW deals are reportedly going to be nearing their end early next year as well.

Per the report, several talents in AEW have contracts that are expected to expire during the first half of 2021. It’s not yet clear which AEW talents have contracts nearing their end or potential renewals yet during that timeframe.

With regards to WWE, their contracts usually expire around WrestleMania time, but they’ve more recently become more spread out over the course of the year.










411MANIA | Several AEW Contracts Reportedly Due to Expire in Half of 2021


A new report indicates that several AEW talent contracts are due to expire in the first half of 2021. Find out more details on contract season here.




411mania.com






I think Pac's deal is up late next year, Chris Jericho's deal is up in early 2022, Jim Ross's deal is up in early 2022, and the Lucha Bros deal ends next year as well. Chris Jericho and Jim Ross will be back in WWE in 2022 for sure, Pac will re-sign, Jon Moxley will re-sign, and the Lucha Bros will leave and go back to AAA or go to WWE. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think 2021 is going to see a lot of changes for wrestling. I think it’ll be an eye-opening year in regards to arrivals/departures when it comes to AEW.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Anybody with even a decent tv/ social media appearance will be re-signed, everybody else probably not.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

kind of lazy journalism
how can we believe the news if they don't mention the names of wrestlers or the sources ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hoping some of these include jobbers like Nakazawa, Stunt, Janella and others.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

VIP86 said:


> kind of lazy journalism
> how can we believe the news if they don't mention the names of wrestlers or the sources ?


Agreed, terrible source.

I do actually see Jericho sticking around for longer though. His in ring days are limited and AEW offers a good deal for him. He will probably then return to WWE for a Kurt Angle style return...

In the meantime, the guy has enough on his plate and AEW has a lighter schedule for him. JR can and will go no doubt.

I would also like to see the Lucha Bros stay too and see them have singles runs.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

VIP86 said:


> kind of lazy journalism
> how can we believe the news if they don't mention the names of wrestlers or the sources ?


Well, anyone signed to a 2-year deal at the start of the company is due to have theirs come up early next year.

I wonder how long Britt Baker signed on for at her skill and experience level at the time?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JR has a foot out the door already. Jericho might surprise people. He gets a good deal with the company, but he’s made his money. If he feels the backlash is starting to mount, he could bail whenever his is up. I had a feeling he and JR were both 3 years though.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Agreed, terrible source.
> 
> I do actually see Jericho sticking around for longer though. His in ring days are limited and AEW offers a good deal for him. He will probably then return to WWE for a Kurt Angle style return...
> 
> ...


Fighful select is owned by Anthem who run TNA or at least was.

Sean Ross Sapp is well connected with AEW too


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Wood said:


> JR has a foot out the door already. Jericho might surprise people. He gets a good deal with the company, but he’s made his money. If he feels the backlash is starting to mount, he could bail whenever his is up. I had a feeling he and JR were both 3 years though.


Jr's gonna get stupid dont leave money as will chris. Nothing left for chris in the wwe unless he wants to just do a few backstage segments a year


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> Jr's gonna get stupid dont leave money as will chris. Nothing left for chris in the wwe unless he wants to just do a few backstage segments a year


They’ll both get stupid money to go wherever they want. Jericho’s image has severely dampened his chances of being used in a physical role by WWE, but they would take him to do damage to AEW. Interviews, sit-downs, transform his life and talk about how scary it was for a few years there and WWE saved him, etc. Oh, and obviously the Hall of Fame.

JR would probably get a commentary spot just to stick it to them. “It’s good to be calling something professional again, folks.” Hold your WWE jokes.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I´m waiting for some of the inevitable shoot interviews from people who are let go.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> I´m waiting for some of the inevitable shoot interviews from people who are let go.


why i feel you're laughing an evil laugh right now 😁


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I think 2021 is going to see a lot of changes for wrestling. I think it’ll be an eye-opening year in regards to arrivals/departures when it comes to AEW.


It definitely will be for sure.



Dickhead1990 said:


> Agreed, terrible source.
> 
> I do actually see Jericho sticking around for longer though. His in ring days are limited and AEW offers a good deal for him. He will probably then return to WWE for a Kurt Angle style return...
> 
> ...


You’re crazy if you think Chris Jericho and JR are staying in AEW when their contracts expires. I can assure both will be back in WWE and doing shoot interviews burying AEW especially JR. JR could go on his podcast and say AEW is horribly run (and it is) and say WWE are run professionally and AEW has the inmates running the asylum and there’s a ton of politics backstage that Dave Meltzer isn’t reporting.

Either way they’re gone in 2022 but Jon Moxley will re-sign and PAC will too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fire everyone in dark order


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozell Gray said:


> It definitely will be for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol what does jericho have to complain about.The guy gets to do every segment and promo that he comes up with in his head and do whatever the hell he wants for insane money.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Wood said:


> They’ll both get stupid money to go wherever they want. Jericho’s image has severely dampened his chances of being used in a physical role by WWE, but they would take him to do damage to AEW. Interviews, sit-downs, transform his life and talk about how scary it was for a few years there and WWE saved him, etc. Oh, and obviously the Hall of Fame.
> 
> JR would probably get a commentary spot just to stick it to them. “It’s good to be calling something professional again, folks.” Hold your WWE jokes.





Ozell Gray said:


> It definitely will be for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think that jericho likes the being able to work in japan portion of his deal. JR Id have a hard time seeing him go back to the wwe with all the disrespect that vince has shown him.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> why i feel you're laughing an evil laugh right now 😁


Only a little 

Despite what people might think based on some of my comments here, I really do want AEW to succeed. But I don´t think everything is all Unicorns and Rainbows backstage as they´d like us to believe. There are certain individuals who apparently doesn´t mind making the entire show about them.. I´m not naming anyone, but I think we all know who I´m referring to


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> Only a little
> 
> Despite what people might think based on some of my comments here, I really do want AEW to succeed. But I don´t think everything is all Unicorns and Rainbows backstage as they´d like us to believe. There are certain individuals who apparently doesn´t mind making the entire show about them.. I´m not naming anyone, but I think we all know who I´m referring to



if it is rainbows and unicorns backstage than they are doomed. Especially a wrestling business because it a complex place and you need a good direction which means it wont fit for so many different people. Film is a good example of so many moving parts and you need someone with a hard vision to drive things forward.

Most new business are like this though,It will have heavy changes in the next year to 2 which is great !


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Well at least they have Matt Sydal for a while right???


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> I´m waiting for some of the inevitable shoot interviews from people who are let go.


Those are going to be amazing. I bet a lot of that confirm a lot of what Cornette says about them.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> if it is rainbows and unicorns backstage than they are doomed. Especially a wrestling business because it a complex place and you need a good direction which means it wont fit for so many different people. Film is a good example of so many moving parts and you need someone with a hard vision to drive things forward.
> 
> Most new business are like this though,It will have heavy changes in the next year to 2 which is great !


If Khan has the balls to go against his EVP´s then yes, it might change. He has to overcome his fandom and start treating it as a business though, and I don´t know if he can do that? I don´t know what he´s like as a business man. He didn´t earn all those millions, his dad did.

But it´s true, a lot of totally new companies have an outlaw mentality where the direction isn´t completely laid out yet. Not all companies figure out that direction and good management is key so they fold shortly after starting.. But a few make it, there´s no law that says AEW couldn´t be one of them.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> lol what does jericho have to complain about.The guy gets to do every segment and promo that he comes up with in his head and do whatever the hell he wants for insane money.


The same way the guys at WCW didn’t have anything to complain about but did shoots on it and said how horrible it was and Chris Jericho will be no different once he leaves AEW.



Hephaesteus said:


> I still think that jericho likes the being able to work in japan portion of his deal. JR Id have a hard time seeing him go back to the wwe with all the disrespect that vince has shown him.


The Ultimate Warrior went back to WWE even with all the slander WWE did to him so if he returned there’s no way JR won’t be back. You can bet any kind of money he’s going back to WWE.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

Wait where is narrative coming from that Jericho is unhappy with AEW? 

Not mention Lucha bros resigned or plan on resigning.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho is making 8 million to drink, eat , dance and slowly walk around the ring durning matches? He’s never going to leave AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> – According to a report by Fightful Select, wrestling’s “contract season” is expected to last longer early next year. Contract season is typically viewed as when multiple wrestlers’ contracts are slated to expire for NJPW and ROH talents at the end of the year. As previously reported, contracts for other Impact Wrestling talents are also expected to be up at the end of 2020. However, it appears some AEW deals are reportedly going to be nearing their end early next year as well.
> 
> Per the report, several talents in AEW have contracts that are expected to expire during the first half of 2021. It’s not yet clear which AEW talents have contracts nearing their end or potential renewals yet during that timeframe.
> 
> ...


Lucha bros just resigned recently


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Chris Jericho will be back in WWE in 2022 for sure.


And what exactly makes you think that?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> Wait where is narrative coming from that Jericho is unhappy with AEW?
> 
> Not mention Lucha bros resigned or plan on resigning.


He'll want to go back to WWE to be an agent or be in the hall of fame and get that legends contract.

Lucha Bros re-signed to a 1 year deal so their contracts expires next year.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lucha bros just resigned recently


Re-signed to a 1 year deal so their contracts expires next year too. 



DJ Punk said:


> And what exactly makes you think that?


Based off of everything in the past when they leave WWE to go to another company they always go back when their contracts expires and Chris Jericho will be no different. He's going to want that legends contract and possibly an agent tin WWE and he's already admitted he still talks to Vince McMahon so he has 1 foot out the door already. It's only a matter of time before it happens. He's just waiting until his contract is up and he'll be gone.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> He'll want to go back to WWE to be an agent or be in the hall of fame and get that legends contract.
> 
> Lucha Bros re-signed to a 1 year deal so their contracts expires next year.
> 
> ...


Yea, no. He's not leaving AEW anytime soon. Definitely not when his contract first expires. TK's not going to lose Jericho that easily.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lucha bros just resigned recently


dude you scared the shit out of me
i thought you meant they quit
re-signed not resigned


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A great chance for them to cut some deadweight to make room for more good signings. There have been some quality signings this year like Starks, Cage, Brodie, Archer, Kingston, Miro, FTR. Most of the top stars are under contract for a while yet and to be honest I'm not sure Jericho will be in any shape to wrestle come the end of his contract. However, he's said he's loving life in AEW so might want to stick around.

PAC is close to the Bucks (he was the FIRST guy they wanted to sign) and fell out with WWE so will be around for a long time. I would imagine he feels quite indebted to AEW who have shown understanding about his situation (not wanting to move to the USA). The Lucha Brothers are under contract until August 2021 and I foresee a big push for them at some point given both will have main evented in singles matches against Kenny Omega after next week.

AEW has a lot of expendable talent on the undercard, but I doubt we'll see those with second jobs (ie. QT Marshall, Luther, Billy) leave. The futures of Janela, Kiss, Cabana, Kip, Avalon, Nakazawa, Stunt, several Dark Order members and a bunch of female wrestlers should be seriously considered by Khan if he wants to keep recruiting. Even more talented guys like TH2, Private Party (could Top Flight make them obsolete?), Chuck could be let go if better options come on the market. Anthony Ogogo should also be cut if he's not going to wrestle. Based on his Dark commentary, he's a charisma vacuum with no mic skills.

But to be honest, no names are mentioned in that article so it might be some guesswork going on (contracts run out in every promotion, every year...).


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> Yea, no. He's not leaving AEW anytime soon. Definitely not when his contract first expires. TK's not going to lose Jericho that easily.


Doesn’t matter what Tony Khan wants. When Chris Jericho is back in WWE in 2022 I hope you’re willing to admit you were wrong because that’s the outcome that’s going to happen.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Jim Ross is pushing 70 so I don't see him doing much in WWE but network stuff. They barely used him when he was employed there.

Jericho will be 52 in two years time and is more or less washed up. Would also get network work. Either a short final run or guest spots. 

WWE would be doing Khan big favour in taking JR and Chris.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Yea, no. He's not leaving AEW anytime soon. Definitely not when his contract first expires. TK's not going to lose Jericho that easily.


Why would you even want him? He's going to turn 52 and you'd sign him up for another 2-3 years?


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> He'll want to go back to WWE to be an agent or be in the hall of fame and get that legends contract.


So you know exactly what Jericho wants huh? I'd think Jericho would rather tour with Fozzy than take up more of a full time job as a WWE agent.



> Lucha Bros re-signed to a 1 year deal so their contracts expires next year.


If Lucha Bros are unhappy why re-sign? I believe the news about them re-signing stated it was unknown if they signed a 1 year deal or not.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would you even want him? He's going to turn 52 and you'd sign him up for another 2-3 years?


Jericho doesn't need to wrestle to be entertaining if he decides to retire from in-ring competition in the next few years. Commentary, Manager-Role, General Manager (if AEW ever does decide to implement that), etc.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> So you know exactly what Jericho wants huh? I'd think Jericho would rather tour with Fozzy than take up more of a full time job as a WWE agent.


He’s not going to be full time In WWE and won’t need to be either. Road Dogg isn’t full time in WWE but he’s an agent there and if that’s what Chris Jericho wants then that’s what he’s going to get.



> If Lucha Bros are unhappy why re-sign? I believe the news about them re-signing stated it was unknown if they signed a 1 year deal or not.


We don’t know if they’re unhappy or not and no one said there were unhappy. I said they’re going to go back to AAA or go to WWE next year.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lucha Brothers' contract allows them to work AAA, where they are the tag champs. AEW and AAA have a working relationship and Brian Cage played one of their Marvel masked characters at Triplemania. The company hasn't been running many shows due to the pandemic, but Rey and Penta were on Triplemania recently and won a title defense.

It's a great gig for the two and there's no reason to think they will leave AEW. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they are tag champions at some point next year - them or PnP may be next in line.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Jericho doesn't need to wrestle to be entertaining if he decides to retire from in-ring competition in the next few years. Commentary, Manager-Role, General Manager (if AEW ever does decide to implement that), etc.


Jericho as commentator? No thanks. GM could be fun though


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

They may want to do AAA full time or they could just as easily go to WWE too. It’s not just black & white here.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> He’s not going to be full time In WWE and won’t need to be either. Road Dogg isn’t full time in WWE but he’s an agent there and if that’s what Chris Jericho wants then that’s what he’s going to get.


I´m almost certain Jericho doesn´t want to be just an agent. It´s an important job, but he´s too much of a showman to settle for just backstage work. It will be some sort of onscreen work, hosting network shows, be a GM or commentator.. Anything that involves talking.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> I´m almost certain Jericho doesn´t want to be just an agent. It´s an important job, but he´s too much of a showman to settle for just backstage work. It will be some sort of onscreen work, hosting network shows, be a GM or commentator.. Anything that involves talking.


I think he'll do both the Network specials and be an agent backstage.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Fenix and Pentagon going are good possibilities. I think the money they get from AEW makes AAA viable for them though. But they may have ambitions of being big stars.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Gonna be interesting times for AEW. That's for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> – According to a report by Fightful Select, wrestling’s “contract season” is expected to last longer early next year. Contract season is typically viewed as when multiple wrestlers’ contracts are slated to expire for NJPW and ROH talents at the end of the year. As previously reported, contracts for other Impact Wrestling talents are also expected to be up at the end of 2020. However, it appears some AEW deals are reportedly going to be nearing their end early next year as well.
> 
> Per the report, several talents in AEW have contracts that are expected to expire during the first half of 2021. It’s not yet clear which AEW talents have contracts nearing their end or potential renewals yet during that timeframe.
> 
> ...


*Unless JR needs the money, he should retire from commentary entirely in 2022. It's obvious to the viewer that he hates what he sees and it detracts from the already shitty shows. The man was advertising like a robot while Shida was bleeding from the neck. 20 years ago, that call would've been "BY GAWD HER NECK WAS BITTEN IN HALF!"*


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Unless JR needs the money, he should retire from commentary entirely in 2022. It's obvious to the viewer that he hates what he sees and it detracts from the already shitty shows. The man was advertising like a robot while Shida was bleeding from the neck. 20 years ago, that call would've been "BY GAWD HER NECK WAS BITTEN IN HALF!"*


He won't do commentary on WWE in 2022. He'll be on a legends contract and hosting exclusive Network content.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Fenix and Pentagon going are good possibilities. I think the money they get from AEW makes AAA viable for them though. But they may have ambitions of being big stars.


I don't think TK will let them go. Nobody will offer as much money sans WWE most likely and frankly, they are two I feel AEW would pony up for simply due to their versatility as in ring performers.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The money is inconsequential. Both companies can pay. It’s about where the talent would rather be. WWE can offer the much larger platform. But they might like being indy wankers.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ozell Gray said:


> Doesn’t matter what Tony Khan wants. When Chris Jericho is back in WWE in 2022 I hope you’re willing to admit you were wrong because that’s the outcome that’s going to happen.


In your opinion. Unless you are his talent agent you don't know. You are basing it on your personal opinion my friend


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The money is inconsequential. Both companies can pay. It’s about where the talent would rather be. WWE can offer the much larger platform. But they might like being indy wankers.


In terms of the going to AAA - doubtful. From what I understand, in Mexico wrestlers mostly get paid per event vs fully guaranteed contracts stateside. That is as consequential as it gets. 

Is it possible? Sure. Anything is.

But I find it hard to believe they'll go to WWE that has clearly made it clear tag team wrestling isn't a part of their calculus.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> In your opinion. Unless you are his talent agent you don't know. You are basing it on your personal opinion my friend


Where do you think Jericho would've gone if AEW didn't happen?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope JR leaves. They should've never hired him tbh.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> In your opinion. Unless you are his talent agent you don't know. You are basing it on your personal opinion my friend


Is this really going to be a thing? We can't bluntly say something without adding "in my opinion"?

Holy shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

10gizzle said:


> Where do you think Jericho would've gone if AEW didn't happen?


I don't know and don't care. I just don't think its a foregone objective thing his going back to wwe to trash aew

@Chip Chipperson relax jesus christ just cause i say something doesn't mean it will happen. I just told ozell that its not a fact Jericho will go to wwe


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> In your opinion. Unless you are his talent agent you don't know. You are basing it on your personal opinion my friend


I and many others are certain he'll be back in WWE and be under a legends contract. He tried out AEW and it didn't go as planned so he'll be back in WWE from my perspective plus he's admitted he's still talking to Vince McMahon. Come on there's way too many signs that points in that direction. 



The Raw Smackdown said:


> I hope JR leaves. They should've never hired him tbh.


He should've never been hired now that he's trashing AEW? Thats a wierd delimma to die on. His criticisms are legit and none of the wrestlers are listening to him so thats why he's so frustrated with the product. Chris Jericho just had to his some spots on Wednesday's Dynamite.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If Jericho goes back to the WWE, he will get himself back into shape, probably cut his hair again and go into the WWE Hall of Fame. Maybe work a few spots here and there. One or a few more matches. Then it's sporadic appearances as your "Party Host." I can see him maybe having a short run as a heel manager or commentator between Fozzy tours.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ozell Gray said:


> I and many others are certain he'll be back in WWE and be under a legends contract. He tried out AEW and it didn't go as planned so he'll be back in WWE from my perspective plus he's admitted he's still talking to Vince McMahon. Come on there's way too many signs that points in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> He should've never been hired now that he's trashing AEW? Thats a wierd delimma to die on. His criticisms are legit and none of the wrestlers are listening to him so thats why he's so frustrated with the product. Chris Jericho just had to his some spots on Wednesday's Dynamite.


Such as? Like has he eaten icecream and cake cause his depressed he isn't being bossed around by Vince?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Such as? Like has he eaten icecream and cake cause his depressed he isn't being bossed around by Vince?


I think people are suggesting things much more sinister like mental health issues, alcoholism etc.

It's a possibility. Remember Kurt Angle had an awful pain pill addiction for heaps of years without it really leaking out until WWE fired him for it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think people are suggesting things much more sinister like mental health issues, alcoholism etc.
> 
> It's a possibility. Remember Kurt Angle had an awful pain pill addiction for heaps of years without it really leaking out until WWE fired him for it


Wouldn't going back to wwe exasperate those issues?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Such as? Like has he eaten icecream and cake cause his depressed he isn't being bossed around by Vince?


More exposure in WWE, host Network exclusive shows, go to rehab for his alcohol problem, and the WWE hall of fame induction. Not to mention he could be an agent backstage at WWE. The fact that he’s still talking to Vince should tell you he’s on his way out the door.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wouldn't going back to wwe exasperate those issues?


Don't know. I'm not him.

Top stars like him seem to be treated very well in WWE though


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't know. I'm not him.
> 
> Top stars like him seem to be treated very well in WWE though


Losing clean to fandango, jtg and heath slater not withstanding? Also how well did Sting get treated?

@Ozell Gray Kenny Omega is friends with the new day it doesn't mean Kenny will jump ship to the WWE. You can be friends with your ex boss and not want to work there


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Ozell Gray Kenny Omega is friends with the new day it doesn't mean Kenny will jump ship to the WWE. You can be friends with your ex boss and not want to work there


Chris Jericho is different than Kenny Omega. Jericho has worked for WWE in the past while Kenny Omega hasn’t so it’s a different situation between the two.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ozell Gray said:


> Chris Jericho is different than Kenny Omega. Jericho has worked for WWE in the past while Kenny Omega hasn’t so it’s a different situation between the two.


Not quite. Back in the early days of Florida championship wrestling before it became nxt he was signed until Bill demott pulled skeevy stuff


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not quite. Back in the early days of Florida championship wrestling before it became nxt he was signed until Bill demott pulled skeevy stuff


He’s not someone who’s an ex WWE guy though like Chris Jericho is. Kenny Omega is known for his NJPW stint while Chris Jericho is known for his WWE stint.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Just a feeling but I think Moxley/Ambrose will be back in WWE right after Wrestlemania and probably immediately start program with Reigns.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Just a feeling but I think Moxley/Ambrose will be back in WWE right after Wrestlemania and probably immediately start program with Reigns.


The feud will happen but I see no reason to go at it so soon.

The longer Mox can stay notable in AEW, the more attractive that feud will be in the future.

Eventually when he does though, it's gonna be something major.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Just a feeling but I think Moxley/Ambrose will be back in WWE right after Wrestlemania and probably immediately start program with Reigns.


What makes you think that? Doesn't Mox's contract expire in 2022?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

validreasoning said:


> Just a feeling but I think Moxley/Ambrose will be back in WWE right after Wrestlemania and probably immediately start program with Reigns.


That would be a most shocking turn of events.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ozell Gray said:


> He’s not someone who’s an ex WWE guy though like Chris Jericho is. Kenny Omega is known for his NJPW stint while Chris Jericho is known for his WWE stint.


I know I'm being pedantic lol.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

WWE might be have the bigger platform but you're likely fucked unless you have insane promo skills or height/size or legit fighting credentials. I mean apart from the royalties and opportunity to travel (eventually), if you were a wrestler would you envy Ricochet, Aleister Black, John Morrison, Apollo Crews and Kalisto?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol Jericho is not going anywhere. The guy can do ANYTHING he wants, he gets away with everything, he makes a fortune. He will have either a commentator or cushy high position backstage job once he stops wrestling. There's absolutely no reason for him to go back to WWE, he struck gold.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

aew roster will begin to thin out the heard 
most of the early signings were made on a need to basis for roster filling purposes with wwe raiding the indies 
now that aew is established the cull can begin to be removed


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I disagree that Jericho or JR will go back to WWE.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Pac will re-sign, Jon Moxley will re-sign,
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I'm not so sure about that. Personally I would say Pac is the most likely to leave. He had a better career before he joined AEW. I can see Moxley going to Japan.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> I disagree that Jericho or JR will go back to WWE.


They definitely will.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Jericho is making 8 million to drink, eat , dance and slowly walk around the ring durning matches? He’s never going to leave AEW.


Hall of Fame. Legends deal like his best mates Edge and Christian. Probably a couple of Jericho shows on the network/ TV work. Could actually see a total Bellas style show with Jericho.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> Where do you think Jericho would've gone if AEW didn't happen?


Impact. He had an offer from them for more money than he was making in WWE, their biggest ever offer to talent apparently. He had one foot in their door and then Tony Khan offered even more money, the most he's earned in his whole career.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Lol Jericho is not going anywhere. The guy can do ANYTHING he wants, he gets away with everything, he makes a fortune. He will have either a commentator or cushy high position backstage job once he stops wrestling. There's absolutely no reason for him to go back to WWE, he struck gold.


Doesn't matter if your not happy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Some will stay, some will go. Rosters need turn over. Jericho will tour again come next year and be gone for a while - and I think he needs it. He didn't sign up to be a full time wrestler, but the pandemic sort of forced it to happen and I think he's creatively fried and just going through the motions. Moxley will take a lot of time off with his first born probably due in early Spring. Tony said himself that he wouldn't fire anybody during the pandemic, but that decisions would be made once indies were running again and he wasn't potentially throwing somebody on to the street.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Some will stay, some will go. Rosters need turn over. Jericho will tour again come next year and be gone for a while - and I think he needs it. He didn't sign up to be a full time wrestler, but the pandemic sort of forced it to happen and I think he's creatively fried and just going through the motions. Moxley will take a lot of time off with his first born probably due in early Spring. Tony said himself that he wouldn't fire anybody during the pandemic, but that decisions would be made once indies were running again and he wasn't potentially throwing somebody on to the street.


Given AEW's recruitment in 2020, I'm optimistic about the future turnover.

Main 2020 signings from memory have been Sting, Brodie Lee, Miro, Archer, Cage, Starks, Kingston, Hobbs, Sydal, Serena, FTR, Top Flight and The Acclaimed. On the flip side, Matt Hardy has become very boring and Cabana doesn't offer a lot (but is ok).

No real low level signings of the Nakazawa, Cutler, Avalon, Stunt, Janela, Luther, Swole, Mel, QT ilk this year though.

Hopefully some of the more expendable guys can go and maybe even some bigger names who aren't doing much to make way for signings (I think Daniels may retire in 2021). Lots of indie talent (with Mance Warner, Sefa Fatu and Ethan Page linked with moves to AEW) out there and some WWE guys might want a change (Aleister Black?).


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DaSlacker said:


> WWE might be have the bigger platform but you're likely fucked unless you have insane promo skills or height/size or legit fighting credentials. I mean apart from the royalties and opportunity to travel (eventually), if you were a wrestler would you envy Ricochet, Aleister Black, John Morrison, Apollo Crews and Kalisto?


I envy the abs of John Morrison. He’d be getting paid well and is featured quite a bit. I wouldn’t rule out a big push for Apollo Crews either.



the_flock said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Personally I would say Pac is the most likely to leave. He had a better career before he joined AEW. I can see Moxley going to Japan.


PAC seems very happy to be “Not WWE,” but the WWE did give him chances. And there are places outside WWE and AEW. PAC could go to New Japan, which would be quite the boon for his career. Imagine what he could do there.

Moxley going back to the WWE intrigues me. That seems wild. But he does go back with more bargaining power, and Reigns is going to need an adversary. If there’s money and, maybe more importantly, a plan, it’s not impossible.

Didn’t Mox specifically want to work with New Japan? There’s a reason they haven’t stripped him of the US Title. If New Japan plays a little hardball, it’s possible that Mox ends up working primarily (maybe exclusively?) with them. If they have the same partners, it might allow Mox to work ROH, MLW or even CMLL. Mox could be the big star that helps land MLW a bigger TV deal or even change how Sinclair thinks about ROH.

JR is a guy that I definitely can see leaving. Imagine if New Japan made a real plan, maybe in collaboration with some of their partners, and landed JR, Mox and PAC to exclusive deals?

Jericho might end up leaving AEW for his health. For all we know, his family are really concerned about his partying. That can put pressure on a guy to make some big changes.

Then again, there is always The Rock’s promotion...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> I think he'll do both the Network specials and be an agent backstage.


Yeah. He does want to teach the young. But he want to be in front of a camera too.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> He should've never been hired now that he's trashing AEW? Thats a wierd delimma to die on. His criticisms are legit and none of the wrestlers are listening to him so thats why he's so frustrated with the product. Chris Jericho just had to his some spots on Wednesday's Dynamite.


First of all no. He's a horrible commentator to me and I've been saying that they should've went with someone waaaaaaay younger. I really don't care what he has to say about AEW or wrestling in General tbh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> First of all no. He's a horrible commentator to me and I've been saying that they should've went with someone waaaaaaay younger. I really don't care what he has to say about AEW or wrestling in General tbh.


Well, I am guessing you are about 15 and did not live through the Attitude Era (which is fine, no one can help when they were born). Hating actual knowledgeable people is really weird though. A lot of this thinking comes off as a bit Marxist to me to be honest. Experts need to be censored/silenced right? It is the young people who know everything right?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> WWE might be have the bigger platform but you're likely fucked unless you have insane promo skills or height/size or legit fighting credentials. I mean apart from the royalties and opportunity to travel (eventually), if you were a wrestler would you envy Ricochet, Aleister Black, John Morrison, Apollo Crews and Kalisto?


Just being able to say you´re a former WWE superstar raise your pricetag on the indies, regardless of how you were used, because of the bigger platform. That´s what makes it worth for unknown indie guys to sign up. 
And there´s no need to envy or pity those who signed with WWE, they knew what they were getting into. WWE today isn´t about promo skills (if it was, Reigns wouldn´t stand a chance) or height/size. It´s about who you know or how well-known you already are. Your size might give you an extra chance the smaller guys doesn´t get, but that´s it. 
Styles is probably the most well-known name to wrestling fans who ever signed up from "the indies" (if you call TNA and NJPW indies), and while he´s not constantly on top holding titles, he has held all of them except the worthless tag titles, but Styles isn´t big or has insane promo skills. Promos was always his weak point.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

the_flock said:


> Impact. He had an offer from them for more money than he was making in WWE, their biggest ever offer to talent apparently. He had one foot in their door and then Tony Khan offered even more money, the most he's earned in his whole career.


Just so he can say he has been there too? I could see that happening. Not a long deal, but maybe 6 months or something.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know I'm being pedantic lol.


I knew you were joking around and I just wanted to be antagonistic to you 😎.



the_flock said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Personally I would say Pac is the most likely to leave. He had a better career before he joined AEW. I can see Moxley going to Japan.


I can see Pac re-signing for one more year and then leaving afterwards. If Moxley leaves in 2022 though they'll be a shocking turn of events there and will hurt AEW's credibility more than what the NBA fans did by calling it a knockoff WWE.



Majmo_Mendez said:


> Lol Jericho is not going anywhere. The guy can do ANYTHING he wants, he gets away with everything, he makes a fortune. He will have either a commentator or cushy high position backstage job once he stops wrestling. There's absolutely no reason for him to go back to WWE, he struck gold.


And then what happens when he does go back to WWE when his contract expires and he's in the WWE hall of fame and he's hosting exclusive WWE Network shows? I'm guessing you won't say anything then.



rich110991 said:


> I disagree that Jericho or JR will go back to WWE.


They will and there's no changing that


yeahright2 said:


> Yeah. He does want to teach the young. But he want to be in front of a camera too.


Thats why I can see him doing both teaching the young guys in the back as an agent and doing Network exclusive shows because he'll want to be seen in front of a camera.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> First of all no. He's a horrible commentator to me and I've been saying that they should've went with someone waaaaaaay younger. I really don't care what he has to say about AEW or wrestling in General tbh.


JR is the greatest wrestling commentator ever so to say he's a terrible commentator is ludicrous. He's not good like he used to be but he's not "terrible" at all.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho is a shill. If he were to leave, he won't shoot on AEW just like he didn't shoot on WWE.

Anyway, I hope some people do leave. The only thing that makes me think that Tony Khan will re-sign some guys he shouldn't is that indy wrestling will probably still not be in full swing in 2021 and he's too nice to throw people in the cold.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's really too bad for someone like Joey Janela that Impact has shifted gears from what they used to be. I think he would've really thrived in the old TNA more than any other promotion. I don't think he would really fit what they're going for now

You only see him on Dynamite once every couple months, so I'd say he doesn't really fit in AEW


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Peerless said:


> What makes you think that? Doesn't Mox's contract expire in 2022?


What makes me think it is a few things

1. Contract with NJPW expires after upcoming Wrestlekingdom so he has done that.
2. He isn't getting title back in AEW so he will drop down to midcard and I can't see him being happy with that. Next champion is Page followed by Cody as Meltzer has been spot on so far.
3. There is top program to walk into in WWE. Reigns is crying out for top baby to work with. No offense to Jey Uso or Kevin Owens but they aren't that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley will never go back to WWE. That bridge was burned when his wife was let go


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Only a little
> 
> Despite what people might think based on some of my comments here, I really do want AEW to succeed. But I don´t think everything is all Unicorns and Rainbows backstage as they´d like us to believe. There are certain individuals who apparently doesn´t mind making the entire show about them.. I´m not naming anyone, but I think we all know who I´m referring to


IT’S THAT GODDAMNED POLITICIAN, CODY FUCKING RHHHODES!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> IT’S THAT GODDAMNED POLITICIAN, CODY FUCKING RHHHODES!


I assume cody has seen or heard people refer him as thhhodes, must really piss him off


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He’s a lurker here. Or has someone on payroll lurking. He knows what a piece of shit he is.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Jericho is a shill. If he were to leave, he won't shoot on AEW just like he didn't shoot on WWE.
> 
> Anyway, I hope some people do leave. The only thing that makes me think that Tony Khan will re-sign some guys he shouldn't is that indy wrestling will probably still not be in full swing in 2021 and he's too nice to throw people in the cold.


He will shoot on AEW once he leaves 100% and Jim Ross will too.



Randy Lahey said:


> Moxley will never go back to WWE. That bridge was burned when his wife was let go


I guarantee you Moxley will be back in WWE someday. To say he’s “never going back to WWE” is delusional and wishful thinking.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Moxley will never go back to WWE. That bridge was burned when his wife was let go


Don't be so sure. If he's not being used properly in AEW and ends up in the midcard, he will be back in WWE so fast. There's already ready-made feuds waiting for him there.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> He’s a lurker here. Or has someone on payroll lurking. He knows what a piece of shit he is.


He probably know like we all know how much of a hater you are.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

bdon said:


> He’s a lurker here. Or has someone on payroll lurking. He knows what a piece of shit he is.


This forum will be thrown into chaos if it turns out you were Cody all along and played the hater to garner sympathy. 

Actually no I'm sorry for even joking about that.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, I am guessing you are about 15 and did not live through the Attitude Era (which is fine, no one can help when they were born). Hating actual knowledgeable people is really weird though. A lot of this thinking comes off as a bit Marxist to me to be honest. Experts need to be censored/silenced right? It is the young people who know everything right?


First of all I'm in my 30's. I lived through the AE and let me tell you he was damn good back then but now? No. I think there are others who are much better than him nowadays. Second of all he doesn't know everything and nobody has to listen to him. Clearly AEW and wrestling in general is doing just fine without his so called Knowledge so what does he really offer nowadays? Third of all cut the crap. I just think that with AEW being new to the scene they need their own original voice so someone much younger would've fit the bill as a commentator. That's it. Nothing to do with This Marxist Nonsense you're talking about.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> He will shoot on AEW once he leaves 100% and Jim Ross will too.
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you Moxley will be back in WWE someday. To say he’s “never going back to WWE” is delusional and wishful thinking.


Nah it’s not.

If AEW is successful. I know some of you have a hard time buying into that. AEW is a revolution 😊 Jericho, Cody, Miro, PAC, Mox and JR were fed up of the WWE. Let it burn.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> First of all I'm in my 30's. I lived through the AE and let me tell you he was damn good back then but now? No. I think there are others who are much better than him nowadays. Second of all he doesn't know everything and nobody has to listen to him. Clearly AEW and wrestling in general is doing just fine without his so called Knowledge so what does he really offer nowadays? Third of all cut the crap. I just think that with AEW being new to the scene they need their own original voice so someone much younger would've fit the bill as a commentator. That's it. Nothing to do with This Marxist Nonsense you're talking about.


No one said he knows "everything" so quit with the strawman. He knows a lot though. He ran talent relations when the WWE was at its peak and was an executive in the company for a long time, not just an on air voice. Everything I have heard him say so far would improve things so they would be smart to actually listen to someone who knows what they are talking about instead of just sticking their fingers in their ears and saying everything is fine. Wrestling is at its lowest point in history popularity-wise so it is not "fine." Most wrestling fans are currently not watching any wrestling. There is a large potential out there and listening to experts is a good way to improve things. Fortunately for AEW they do have many experts there, they just need to listen to them and invite them into more of the decision making. Arn recently said he has not been asked to be anything other than an on air manager which is quite shocking to me. Arn, Tully, JR, Jake, Taz, etc should all be in the back every single time teaching and I hope at least some of them are. Kenny's promo skills have been improving and I would be surprised to learn it was not from learning from some of these vets. There is just a weird dislike of experts going on right now, but maybe it is just wanting to silence the experts that disagree with you? I dunno. Plus, I have not heard anyone really say JR was wrong about anything he said. The only criticism was how he said it. So clearly his knowledge does have a ton of value.

If I was building my own announce team, I do agree with you they should have someone young to build up to be the next voice of your company but you do that in conjunction with pairing that person up with a vet like JR so they can learn and eventually get that torch. Having JR there as the voice of your company does a HUGE amount for legitimacy. If potential new viewers tune in and hear and see generic Michael Cole clones #74638 and #74639 calling the action, I would argue they have less of a chance to grab back lapsed fans. If they hear Jim Ross, they are at least going to have a moment of nostalgia and at least give the show a few minutes of a chance right? Just like what we saw after the NBA game. Many people were tweeting "oh hey its JR, what is all this then?" Unfortunately AEW did not manage to capitalize on that by sending out a bloated Jericho that made them all just laugh and not in a good way. I hate three man booths so I would have JR pair up with new guy on Dynamite and then have Tony and Taz call show #2 and/or Dark etc.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Nah it’s not.
> 
> If AEW is successful. I know some of you have a hard time buying into that. AEW is a revolution 😊 Jericho, Cody, Miro, PAC, Mox and JR were fed up of the WWE. Let it burn.


It is pure delusion to say that.

They were “fed up “ at the time but just like everyone else they’ll go crawling back to WWE when their contracts expires.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ozell Gray said:


> It is pure delusion to say that.
> 
> They were “fed up “ at the time but just like everyone else they’ll go crawling back to WWE when their contracts expires.


Do you WWE shills ever get tired of wishing death on the only viable alternative to Vince's empire? Every day, you're relentless and seriously need to reevaluate.

Stop projecting your fantasies of a WWE monopoly and everyone 'crawling back' there on the board, when you have _no_ idea if they will. Some will be enjoying the schedule, freedoms (ie. allowed Twitch, YouTube channels, ie. allowed to work their natural styles) and ability to work for other promotions as part of their deals.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Fighful select is owned by Anthem who run TNA or at least was.
> 
> Sean Ross Sapp is well connected with AEW too


Badly phrased by me, I meant the article itself, as it makes no mention of anyone. Not the source as I previously said (after a few glasses of champagne of Christmas eve lol.



Ozell Gray said:


> You’re crazy if you think Chris Jericho and JR are staying in AEW when their contracts expires. I can assure both will be back in WWE and doing shoot interviews burying AEW especially JR. JR could go on his podcast and say AEW is horribly run (and it is) and say WWE are run professionally and AEW has the inmates running the asylum and there’s a ton of politics backstage that Dave Meltzer isn’t reporting.


I said JR would leave! Read it again. As for him running back to WWE, I'm not sure about that either. The guy has been fired and abused there for the last 20 years of his career, so it will likely end in tears for him.

As for Jericho, what makes him staying a crazy choice? Any evidence or just because?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> What makes me think it is a few things
> 
> 1. Contract with NJPW expires after upcoming Wrestlekingdom so he has done that.
> 2. He isn't getting title back in AEW so he will drop down to midcard and I can't see him being happy with that. Next champion is Page followed by Cody as Meltzer has been spot on so far.
> 3. There is top program to walk into in WWE. Reigns is crying out for top baby to work with. No offense to Jey Uso or Kevin Owens but they aren't that.


1- I don't think he's even on a standard contract with NJPW. He talks about it here: 411MANIA | Jon Moxley Reveals His Contract Status With NJPW, Where Things Stand With Next IWGP United States Championship Match

2- Yeah, I can see him leaving because of that. He probably won't be holding the title for another two years, and I'm sure he didn't join AEW to be tag-teaming with Kingston or something. He cares about his spot on the card too much imo. 

3- Him and Reigns is probably the biggest full-timer feud you can do right now, but I mean from his perspective he isn't going to go over, since Vince probably views him as a traitor lol. I could see them enticing him by giving him an opt-out clause after a year if he isn't liked how he's being used similar to what they offered the Young Bucks. 

I do think Mox will go back, but maybe not for another two years or so. Who knows though, if he does come back within the next year that would be really really shocking.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty sure I read that JR's contract was for 3 years, so likely up for renewal in 2022. I am not sure about Jericho's but he seems to be enjoying AEW. When you mention "several" and provide no details means it's probably a stable, ie Jurassic Express.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Moxley going back to the WWE intrigues me. That seems wild. But he does go back with more bargaining power, and Reigns is going to need an adversary. If there’s money and, maybe more importantly, a plan, it’s not impossible.
> 
> Didn’t Mox specifically want to work with New Japan? There’s a reason they haven’t stripped him of the US Title. If New Japan plays a little hardball, it’s possible that Mox ends up working primarily (maybe exclusively?) with them. If they have the same partners, it might allow Mox to work ROH, MLW or even CMLL. Mox could be the big star that helps land MLW a bigger TV deal or even change how Sinclair thinks about ROH.


Can you imagine it though...AEW's top star who led the anti-WWE narrative following his exit decides to go back two years later. That would be an incredible failure on AEW's part. Let's just hope if it does happen that he's as blunt in his shoot interviews like he was about WWE. His only remaining top guy programs are with Cody and Page, so him returning back isn't out of the question.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Do you WWE shills ever get tired of wishing death on the only viable alternative to Vince's empire? Every day, you're relentless and seriously need to reevaluate.


Ironic considering you’re an AEW shill and who “wished death” on AEW? Show me these comments of anyone saying “I wish AEW would go out of business.” Also ironic you’re fanboying AEW everyday on here so if anyone’s “relentless “ it’s you.



> Stop projecting your fantasies of a WWE monopoly and everyone 'crawling back' there on the board, when you have _no_ idea if they will. Some will be enjoying the schedule, freedoms (ie. allowed Twitch, YouTube channels, ie. allowed to work their natural styles) and ability to work for other promotions as part of their deals.


WWE isn’t and never will be a “monopoly.” Monopolies are illegal and Chris Jericho and JR will be back in WWE and I know that for a fact.



Dickhead1990 said:


> I said JR would leave! Read it again. As for him running back to WWE, I'm not sure about that either. The guy has been fired and abused there for the last 20 years of his career, so it will likely end in tears for him.
> 
> As for Jericho, what makes him staying a crazy choice? Any evidence or just because?


The Ultimate Warrior was abused by WWE and they tainted his name but he still returned to the company years later so if he did it then JR defin

I’ll give you a host of reasons why Chris Jericho is leaving when his contract is up.

1. Hall of fame induction. He’ll want that on his resume and won’t get that in AEW.

2. He can be an agent backstage at WWE and help the young guys there.

3. He can host WWE Network exclusive shows.

4. He still talks to Vince McMahon and you know Vince is in his ear and telling him he has a spot saved for him when his deal expires.

5. He’ll get sick of AEW being ran by the inmates and will want to go to a professional environment which is WWE.

These are all the reasons why Jericho is gonna leave.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Ironic considering you’re an AEW shill and who “wished death” on AEW? Show me these comments of anyone saying “I wish AEW would go out of business.” Also ironic you’re fanboying AEW everyday on here so if anyone’s “relentless “ it’s you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But none of these besides number 4 are guaranteed yet though, are they? People said the same every couple of years about Kurt Angle, Christian Cage, Brett Hart etc etc.

Sure, they eventually came crawling back (as will Jericho one day), but why now? He's invested this much into AEW now, why bail at the beginning? I think he'll resign for maybe another two years, maybe taking some time off to tour with Fozzy. The deal's too sweet for him at this point and the HoF and shows will be there regardless.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> But none of these besides number 4 are guaranteed yet though, are they? People said the same every couple of years about Kurt Angle, Christian Cage, Brett Hart etc etc.
> 
> Sure, they eventually came crawling back (as will Jericho one day), but why now? He's invested this much into AEW now, why bail at the beginning? I think he'll resign for maybe another two years, maybe taking some time off to tour with Fozzy. The deal's too sweet for him at this point and the HoF and shows will be there regardless.


All of 5 of them are guaranteed just watch. You just said it. All those guys eventually came crawling back which Jericho will too. AEW has too many politics going on backstage and none of the younger guys are listening to the old guys. He was touring with Fozzy in WWE and will do there too and he’s a show in for the hall of fame for his 30 year career. He’s had a memorable career and will certainly get in the hall of fame. No question about it.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> All of 5 of them are guaranteed just watch. You just said it. All those guys eventually came crawling back which Jericho will too. AEW has too many politics going on backstage and none of the younger guys are listening to the old guys. He was touring with Fozzy in WWE and will do there too and he’s a show in for the hall of fame for his 30 year career. He’s had a memorable career and will certainly get in the hall of fame. No question about it.


I still don't buy him going back next year. Plus, he'll no doubt want to release his next album with Fozzy in AEW as they are more than willing to promote it properly, unlike in WWE - who haven't promoted any Fozzy albums since All That Remains. Also, he will encounter fewer problems with his cruise outside of WWE, Covid may mean that the next time he could do this might be in 2022.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I still don't buy him going back next year. Plus, he'll no doubt want to release his next album with Fozzy in AEW as they are more than willing to promote it properly, unlike in WWE - who haven't promoted any Fozzy albums since All That Remains. Also, he will encounter fewer problems with his cruise outside of WWE, Covid may mean that the next time he could do this might be in 2022.



He was doing Fozzy music tours in WWE and can do it again when he goes back in 2022. WWE will probably allow the cruise strictly for NXT and keep Raw and SmackDown from separate.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I still don't buy him going back next year. Plus, he'll no doubt want to release his next album with Fozzy in AEW as they are more than willing to promote it properly, unlike in WWE - who haven't promoted any Fozzy albums since All That Remains. Also, he will encounter fewer problems with his cruise outside of WWE, Covid may mean that the next time he could do this might be in 2022.


Forgive me if I'm forgetting something but outside of that time Judas was the theme for an NXT Takeover when did WWE actually promote a Fozzy release? Even when he was going out on tour it seemed like they just wrote him off TV and quietly let him be off the air while he was touring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone who thinks Moxley is going back to WWE is fooling themselves. He ripped them apart after leaving and he has made it clear that he wants nothing to do with the company. On top of that Renee is gone now. Jericho is also not going back. He will retire in AEW no doubt and whatever legends contract or perks he can get in WWE can also be given to him in AEW plus more. The WWE Hall of Fame doesn’t mean shit anymore especially with Snoop Dogg being inducted. Anyone who is a wrestling fan will acknowledge any legend just based on nostalgia and enjoyment, they don’t need the Hall of Fame title to be considered great. 

Any tag team who believes in tag team wrestling would be retarded to go to WWE so I think they’re good there too. WWE’s backstage environment, method of operating, and creative has to make it very hard for anyone to even consider them. Being on a bigger stage is one thing but sitting in catering when you get there is the most likely reality.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Forgive me if I'm forgetting something but outside of that time Judas was the theme for an NXT Takeover when did WWE actually promote a Fozzy release? Even when he was going out on tour it seemed like they just wrote him off TV and quietly let him be off the air while he was touring.


You're right now you mention it actually, it was used at Takeover. They promoted Happenstance and had him play To Kill a Stranger on Raw and also heavily promoted All That Remains at the time too. Ever since that, it was only in the odd video footage (which also happened in TNA once too). By and large though, they did just write him off quietly for every tour, like you said.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Forgive me if I'm forgetting something but outside of that time Judas was the theme for an NXT Takeover when did WWE actually promote a Fozzy release? Even when he was going out on tour it seemed like they just wrote him off TV and quietly let him be off the air while he was touring.


They did just write him off. His contract ended, and there was no guarantee that he would return. Why promote a guy that´s not under contract?



prosperwithdeen said:


> Anyone who thinks Moxley is going back to WWE is fooling themselves. He ripped them apart after leaving and he has made it clear that he wants nothing to do with the company. On top of that Renee is gone now. Jericho is also not going back. He will retire in AEW no doubt *and whatever legends contract or perks he can get in WWE can also be given to him in AEW plus more.* The WWE Hall of Fame doesn’t mean shit anymore especially with Snoop Dogg being inducted. Anyone who is a wrestling fan will acknowledge any legend just based on nostalgia and enjoyment, they don’t need the Hall of Fame title to be considered great.


No. If I understand correctly, then among other things, the Legends deal pays an amount up front for future royalties (how much is irrelevant), and another amount per appearance. AEW can match the upfront and appearance amounts, but they can´t pay as much in future royalties simply because they don´t have as much Jericho footage as WWE does. In the long run, a WWE Legends deal is the best offer, and Jericho is a business man.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> They did just write him off. His contract ended, and there was no guarantee that he would return. Why promote a guy that´s not under contract?
> 
> 
> 
> No. If I understand correctly, then among other things, the Legends deal pays an amount up front for future royalties (how much is irrelevant), and another amount per appearance. AEW can match the upfront and appearance amounts, but they can´t pay as much in future royalties simply because they don´t have as much Jericho footage as WWE does. In the long run, a WWE Legends deal is the best offer, and Jericho is a business man.


Or Tony can just make up for it with additional income? I highly doubt Jericho goes back to WWE at 50 years old when he is one of the centerpieces of AEW and a big reason why it’s where it’s at now. No way he gets the creative freedom he gets now if he goes back and he still has Fozzy, the Jericho Cruise and other personal projects. Jericho, Moxley, and every tag team in AEW are talents I would bet money on to stay.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

TrollKiller said:


> Op is delusional. I personally, myself, know for a fact, Jericho, JR, and Mox will never return to wwe ever. not even to step foot in Connecticut even. And thats just pure fact. no question about it.


You don’t “know” anything and the fact that you’re posts are all about “the haters” despite joining 3 days ago tells me your an alternate account. Are you @Pippen94 alternate account because your posts resemble his alot. Anyway JR and Chris Jericho are locks to leave AEW and go back to WWE no matter what any AEW fanboy wants to believe.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Or Tony can just make up for it with additional income? I highly doubt Jericho goes back to WWE at 50 years old when he is one of the centerpieces of AEW and a big reason why it’s where it’s at now. No way he gets the creative freedom he gets now if he goes back and he still has Fozzy, the Jericho Cruise and other personal projects. Jericho, Moxley, and every tag team in AEW are talents I would bet money on to stay.


He did all of that in WWE and will do it again in 2022 when goes back. He’s going to get paid more money from WWE’s legends contract, he can still do Fozzy tours and WWE has never stopped him from doing that ever, he can be an agent backstage, and host WWE Network exclusive content. JR will be gone and go back to WWE in 2022 as well and he’s already hated backstage so leaving at this point won’t be hard for him. Even if he wasn’t hated he was always going to go back to WWE like every other guy who leaves and then comes crawling back in the end and Jericho, JR, and eventually Ambrose will be no different.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> No one said he knows "everything" so quit with the strawman. He knows a lot though. He ran talent relations when the WWE was at its peak and was an executive in the company for a long time, not just an on air voice. Everything I have heard him say so far would improve things so they would be smart to actually listen to someone who knows what they are talking about instead of just sticking their fingers in their ears and saying everything is fine. Wrestling is at its lowest point in history popularity-wise so it is not "fine." Most wrestling fans are currently not watching any wrestling. There is a large potential out there and listening to experts is a good way to improve things. Fortunately for AEW they do have many experts there, they just need to listen to them and invite them into more of the decision making. Arn recently said he has not been asked to be anything other than an on air manager which is quite shocking to me. Arn, Tully, JR, Jake, Taz, etc should all be in the back every single time teaching and I hope at least some of them are. Kenny's promo skills have been improving and I would be surprised to learn it was not from learning from some of these vets. There is just a weird dislike of experts going on right now, but maybe it is just wanting to silence the experts that disagree with you? I dunno. Plus, I have not heard anyone really say JR was wrong about anything he said. The only criticism was how he said it. So clearly his knowledge does have a ton of value.
> 
> If I was building my own announce team, I do agree with you they should have someone young to build up to be the next voice of your company but you do that in conjunction with pairing that person up with a vet like JR so they can learn and eventually get that torch. Having JR there as the voice of your company does a HUGE amount for legitimacy. If potential new viewers tune in and hear and see generic Michael Cole clones #74638 and #74639 calling the action, I would argue they have less of a chance to grab back lapsed fans. If they hear Jim Ross, they are at least going to have a moment of nostalgia and at least give the show a few minutes of a chance right? Just like what we saw after the NBA game. Many people were tweeting "oh hey its JR, what is all this then?" Unfortunately AEW did not manage to capitalize on that by sending out a bloated Jericho that made them all just laugh and not in a good way. I hate three man booths so I would have JR pair up with new guy on Dynamite and then have Tony and Taz call show #2 and/or Dark etc.


Wrestling is doing just fine. If it wasn't it wouldn't even exist right now. It's just not popular and that's fine. Just because something isn't popular doesn't mean it sucks or dying and I doubt that JR or any other "Expert" will make things any better. Maybe they help with promos and maybe suggest others start doing other styles of wrestling but other than that I don't know what else they can do. AEW has done very well so far in the small time it's been on and it will continue to do well with or without JR or any of the other "Experts" there. Don't sit here and act like noone younger doesn't know what they're doing. You don't get to where AEW is by just bumbling along not having anything figured out. I'm not saying the older experts shouldn't be involved. They can offer some wisdom but they don't have the keys to the kingdom. They can only do so much. 

I can kinda see your point about JR maybe bringing some nostalgia because he was around when wrestling was the trendy thing to watch but I wouldn't hang my hat on that. I'd focus on my team being young, original, and good. I feel like that'd be better honestly. And I'd only get two of them..one thing I do agree with you on is that I don't like 3 man booths. I especially hated the 4 man booths WWE did. Also can we not harp of those NBA people? They're not the only people in the damn world and they were gonna think what they did no matter what.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Or Tony can just make up for it with additional income? I highly doubt Jericho goes back to WWE at 50 years old when he is one of the centerpieces of AEW and a big reason why it’s where it’s at now. No way he gets the creative freedom he gets now if he goes back and he still has Fozzy, the Jericho Cruise and other personal projects. Jericho, Moxley, and every tag team in AEW are talents I would bet money on to stay.


In the end when he can´t wrestle anymore, he´ll take the Legends deal. It may not happen next year, but it will happen. A Legends deal also allows him to do personal projects, unlike a regular Superstar deal


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

yeahright2 said:


> They did just write him off. His contract ended, and there was no guarantee that he would return. Why promote a guy that´s not under contract?


I was more referring to times when he was still under contract, went on tour, and came back to WWE, not the last time he was in WWE. In general it seemed like they never cared that much about promoting Fozzy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Randy Lahey said:


> Moxley will never go back to WWE. That bridge was burned when his wife was let go


That can be easily fixed. 



the_flock said:


> Don't be so sure. If he's not being used properly in AEW and ends up in the midcard, he will be back in WWE so fast. There's already ready-made feuds waiting for him there.


TK doesn’t know how to book former champions. There’s a very good chance Mox will end up floating around and feeling cold (if he’s not already). The guy floating around as 2A or 2B in the far #2 promotion might get angsty.

There’s also opportunity as a factor. Striking while Reigns could really use the program, and frankly Seth could too, is smart business. He can also score brownie points back with Vince by coming back before anyone leaving gains mlmemtjm



3venflow said:


> Do you WWE shills ever get tired of wishing death on the only viable alternative to Vince's empire? Every day, you're relentless and seriously need to reevaluate.
> 
> Stop projecting your fantasies of a WWE monopoly and everyone 'crawling back' there on the board, when you have _no_ idea if they will. Some will be enjoying the schedule, freedoms (ie. allowed Twitch, YouTube channels, ie. allowed to work their natural styles) and ability to work for other promotions as part of their deals.


AEW has solidified the empire. That’s on them and their more fervent dans



Peerless said:


> Can you imagine it though...AEW's top star who led the anti-WWE narrative following his exit decides to go back two years later. That would be an incredible failure on AEW's part. Let's just hope if it does happen that he's as blunt in his shoot interviews like he was about WWE. His only remaining top guy programs are with Cody and Page, so him returning back isn't out of the question.


That’s the big punch and why Vince would move mountains to get it happening. 



Dickhead1990 said:


> I still don't buy him going back next year. Plus, he'll no doubt want to release his next album with Fozzy in AEW as they are more than willing to promote it properly, unlike in WWE - who haven't promoted any Fozzy albums since All That Remains. Also, he will encounter fewer problems with his cruise outside of WWE, Covid may mean that the next time he could do this might be in 2022.


Jericho leaving and coming back is going to change things. He’d get Fozzy promotion and the cruise ship as part of his WWE deal.

A big factor people forget is family. That can change and challenge a lot. Does Chris Jericho seem to be having fun? Yes. Do you think his wife loves being married to this bloated drama magnet? How do his kids feel? That is going to weigh up in any decision Jericho makes. Well, hopefully he does.

Going back to #1, patching things up with the man that made his family rich and stopping the chase for some sort of rock star-level fame in such a niche promotion might be what he needs on a personal level.

You can’t always just judge by on-screen. At some level, jokes aside, these are professionals. You’re going to see a guy like Jericho or Moxley “fully committed” and then you’ll hear thejre



prosperwithdeen said:


> Anyone who thinks Moxley is going back to WWE is fooling themselves. He ripped them apart after leaving and he has made it clear that he wants nothing to do with the company. On top of that Renee is gone now. Jericho is also not going back. He will retire in AEW no doubt and whatever legends contract or perks he can get in WWE can also be given to him in AEW plus more. The WWE Hall of Fame doesn’t mean shit anymore especially with Snoop Dogg being inducted. Anyone who is a wrestling fan will acknowledge any legend just based on nostalgia and enjoyment, they don’t need the Hall of Fame title to be considered great.
> 
> Any tag team who believes in tag team wrestling would be retarded to go to WWE so I think they’re good there too. WWE’s backstage environment, method of operating, and creative has to make it very hard for anyone to even consider them. Being on a bigger stage is one thing but sitting in catering when you get there is the most likely reality.


Everybody does that. Lover’s spat. Road Dogg was “never going back.” Billy Gunn. Shawn Michaels spoke out against the company regularly. This means exactly jack and shit.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> I was more referring to times when he was still under contract, went on tour, and came back to WWE, not the last time he was in WWE. In general it seemed like they never cared that much about promoting Fozzy.


I may be wrong, but Jericho had a lot of those short term deals where he would do a program with someone and then disappear. He kept negotiating those, and they became shorter and shorter. I think I remember that after his initial 10 year deal, that was how he handled contract negotiations. (which is unusual, normally either WWE or the talent in question is looking to get as long a deal as possible).
And yeah, they didn´t care much about Fozzy -Like they doesn´t care about anything they didn´t invent.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

TrollKiller said:


> oh sorry i was just calling people delusional and claiming opinions as facts like you. sorry wrong thread lol. also, i have never said "the haters" in my life. wrong person.


Oh ok troll glad you’ve admitted to trolling and don’t know anything but just making claims.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ozell Gray said:


> He did all of that in WWE and will do it again in 2022 when goes back. He’s going to get paid more money from WWE’s legends contract, he can still do Fozzy tours and WWE has never stopped him from doing that ever, he can be an agent backstage, and host WWE Network exclusive content. JR will be gone and go back to WWE in 2022 as well and he’s already hated backstage so leaving at this point won’t be hard for him. Even if he wasn’t hated he was always going to go back to WWE like every other guy who leaves and then comes crawling back in the end and Jericho, JR, and eventually Ambrose will be no different.


This is just what you’re hoping for being a huge diehard fan of WWE. This has no basis and you’re ignoring the trajectory that the both of them have taken in their career. You’re speaking in straight verified facts like the deal is already done lol. 

Moxley is not gonna go back to WWE and throw away the Moxley name he has built up just to go back to being Dean Ambrose, a character and creative he has shit on. The guy is all about cutting his own promos so why would he go back to an environment where he is scripted all the way? He loves hardcore wrestling so why would he go back to PG wrestling? Why would he put the shackles that he has struggled to get off right back on willingly? What is he going to do in WWE? He has one big program with Reigns and there’s nothing left for him. Back to catering and not mattering. In AEW there’s a shitload for him to do.

Jericho can do all of that, get paid mostly the same, and have creative freedom in AEW though. I think he would prefer AEW easily. If he goes back it’ll be AFTER retiring and it’ll be on a special one night appearance just to hang out with old friends backstage. Anyone thinking he’s going back in a prominent role at 50 is going to be disappointed.

The legends you are talking about all went back to WWE 10+ years later after their resentment and bad blood had went away. Or they were always in touch. Everyone isn’t the same you can’t say Jericho and Mox are going back just based on the fact that Goldberg and Bret Hart went back. That’s baseless. Mox and Jericho just recently burned bridges with WWE and you expect them to go back? Lol Vince would bury them so fast it’s not even funny and they both know that. Ask Kurt Angle and Sting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ozell Gray said:


> Ironic considering you’re an AEW shill and who “wished death” on AEW? Show me these comments of anyone saying “I wish AEW would go out of business.” Also ironic you’re fanboying AEW everyday on here so if anyone’s “relentless “ it’s you.


You're clearly invested in the failure of AEW. Seemingly every post you make is a prophecy of doom or an attempt to bait people who like the product.

If I was a 'shill', I'd spend my time posting on the WWE board, telling everyone why it sucks, why it's going to die, why so-and-so will jump ship to AEW. Basically, what you do but in the other direction. Imagine devoting time to actively hating a wrestling promotion.

In reality, I'm just someone who generally enjoys the product, but sees flaws, and likes to discuss it in a rational way on an AEW board.

However, this board is fast becoming a mass circle-jerk of people who are drowning out everyone else. Every thread is hijacked, toxic threads appear every day complaining about such petty shit, like AEW temporarily disabling Likes on YouTube.

I've seen some really good posters just shrug their shoulders and leave because of posters like yourself. Or lose their temper, say something, and get banned.

Eventually, it'll just be you and a few others, who needn't be named, wanking each other off, if the mods don't start to get a grip.



> WWE isn’t and never will be a “monopoly.” Monopolies are illegal and Chris Jericho and JR will be back in WWE and I know that for a fact.


Vince had a strangle hold on the business for 20 years and the lack of competition ruined it and made it boring.

I know you are too young to remember the Monday Night Wars, but anyone with a brain wants two (or more) healthy, high-level promotions, not one company competing against... nobody and monopolizing most of the best talent.

And you know fuck all 'as a fact'. A fact is something that is already proven to be true. That is not proven to be true. All it says is that you have an overinflated ego and think very highly about your knowledge of pro wrestling, when in reality you're what, 24 did you say? You know jack shit, you need to learn that your opinions and wants are not true and you know as much as anyone about what will happen in 2, 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> However, this board is fast becoming a mass circle-jerk of people who are drowning out everyone else. Every thread is hijacked, toxic threads appear every day complaining about such petty shit, like AEW temporarily disabling Likes on YouTube.
> 
> I've seen some really good posters just shrug their shoulders and leave because of posters like yourself. Or lose their temper, say something, and get banned.
> 
> Eventually, it'll just be you and a few others, who needn't be named, wanking each other off, if the mods don't start to get a grip.


The AEW fans post their positive threads as well and nobody ever really hijacks them. As a matter of fact I've contributed to a fair few of the positive threads around here. 

Many of the people on here who are now labelled haters or WWE shills were in favour of the promotion when I first started posting here. They've given up after months of bad to average shows which is why it feels like "haters" have "taken over". Remember that The Wood this time 18 months ago was optimistic as anyone and even suggested that AEW could be beating WWE by now but he's now labelled a hater and a WWE shill.

I've asked this a fair few times, which good posters have left? Most of the ones gone were guys and girls who made personal attacks regularly, got banned for it and gave up.

How do you want the mods to "get a grip". What do you suggest they do? Having a negative opinion isn't against the rules and to be honest the negative threads get the most traffic anyway because the majority of the board agree that the product is bad. If they ban everyone who doesn't agree that Dub is great then it'll be you and a few others (Literally 4-5) in your own echo chamber.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TrollKiller said:


> giving up usually doesn't including multiple posts on forums criticizing something you gave up on. and 4 or 5 echoing with other rational people that don't cry wolf daily, with the same baiting posts rewritten or spun to "criticize" because "traffic", sounds pretty good lol


You've been here three days ago and almost every post you've made is coming at the haters. What was your old account here? MontyCora is that you?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is just what you’re hoping for being a huge diehard fan of WWE. This has no basis and you’re ignoring the trajectory that the both of them have taken in their career. You’re speaking in straight verified facts like the deal is already done lol.


I’m not “hoping” for anything but I just know what history shows and I’m not a “diehard WWE fan” either. I’m speaking based off of the facts that are glaringly staring everyone right in the face.



> Moxley is not gonna go back to WWE and throw away the Moxley name he has built up just to go back to being Dean Ambrose, a character and creative he has shit on. The guy is all about cutting his own promos so why would he go back to an environment where he is scripted all the way? He loves hardcore wrestling so why would he go back to PG wrestling? Why would he put the shackles that he has struggled to get off right back on willingly? What is he going to do in WWE? He has one big program with Reigns and there’s nothing left for him. Back to catering and not mattering. In AEW there’s a shitload for him to do.



The Ultimate Warrior, Bret Hart, and Hulk Hogan were never going back to WWE but all came crawling back in the end and the Billy Gunn and Road Dogg did as well so Dean Ambrose will be no different than them. He can get into a feud with Roman Reigns, he can feud with John Cena, or Daniel Bryan or even Edge. There’s plenty of things he could do in WWE that are more intriguing for him than what he’ll do in AEW.



> Jericho can do all of that, get paid mostly the same, and have creative freedom in AEW though. I think he would prefer AEW easily. If he goes back it’ll be AFTER retiring and it’ll be on a special one night appearance just to hang out with old friends backstage. Anyone thinking he’s going back in a prominent role at 50 is going to be disappointed.



He can do all of that in AEW but the money is greater in WWE because of the exposure and the royalties he’ll make from his merchandise and the WWE video game. All of which are going to pay him more money than what AEW can afford to. He regularly speaks to Vince McMahon so he already has one foot out the door anyway and will be gone.



> The legends you are talking about all went back to WWE 10+ years later after their resentment and bad blood had went away. Or they were always in touch. Everyone isn’t the same you can’t say Jericho and Mox are going back just based on the fact that Goldberg and Bret Hart went back. That’s baseless. Mox and Jericho just recently burned bridges with WWE and you expect them to go back? Lol Vince would bury them so fast it’s not even funny and they both know that. Ask Kurt Angle and Sting.


You’re proving my point that they all went back after the falling out. The point wasn’t how long it took them to do it but that went back and all of those guys had a way worse falling out than Ambrose did and they all returned with smiles on their faces but you think he’s not going to return? He’s definitely going to be a name added to that list.



3venflow said:


> You're clearly invested in the failure of AEW. Seemingly every post you make is a prophecy of doom or an attempt to bait people who like the product.


If I was “baiting” I would’ve been banned a long time ago and no one’s “invested in AEW’s failure.” You’re projecting your own insecurities onto others because you can’t handle the opinions of others. Sorry but that’s what a discussion board like wrestling forum is for. It’s not going to be an echo chamber like you want.



> If I was a 'shill', I'd spend my time posting on the WWE board, telling everyone why it sucks, why it's going to die, why so-and-so will jump ship to AEW. Basically, what you do but in the other direction. Imagine devoting time to actively hating a wrestling promotion.



You don’t have to post in the WWE section to be a shill. A shill is someone who can’t handle criticism of a company they’re a mark for which you are. You literally claimed in multiple threads that guys are going to AEW in the past several months so yes you’ve done that.



> In reality, I'm just someone who generally enjoys the product, but sees flaws, and likes to discuss it in a rational way on an AEW board.


There’s no “rational” way to discuss AEW on this board. Everyone on here has their own way of discussing it here.



> However, this board is fast becoming a mass circle-jerk of people who are drowning out everyone else. Every thread is hijacked, toxic threads appear every day complaining about such petty shit, like AEW temporarily disabling Likes on YouTube.


Because those are topics that needs to be discussed and those are only a minority of posters here and y’all who claim to “enjoy” AEW barely make threads here so there’s no “circlejerk” on here.



> I've seen some really good posters just shrug their shoulders and leave because of posters like yourself. Or lose their temper, say something, and get banned


If they were “good posters” they wouldn’t have gotten banned for personal attacks or left because someone is saying something they don’t like. That’s what children do not grown reasonable adults. They clearly weren’t “good posters” based off of that alone.



> Eventually, it'll just be you and a few others, who needn't be named, wanking each other off, if the mods don't start to get a grip.


If it comes down to just me and @Two Sheds, and few others on here then so be it. AEW are such crybabies when it comes to things like this.



> Vince had a strangle hold on the business for 20 years and the lack of competition ruined it and made it boring.



And WWE has no “competition” now and are still in the number 1 spot comfortably so nothing’s changed with AEW’s arrival. It’s back to business as usual.



> I know you are too young to remember the Monday Night Wars, but anyone with a brain wants two (or more) healthy, high-level promotions, not one company competing against... nobody and monopolizing most of the best talent.


Except I lived through the Monday Night War and saw literally ALL of it and remember firmly to this day. This isn’t the “Monday Night War” nor is it anywhere close to it. If anything this is a pillow fight between a developmental and a minor league company. That’s all what “AEW vs NXT” is. WWE doesn’t care about AEW.



> And you know fuck all 'as a fact'. A fact is something that is already proven to be true. That is not proven to be true. All it says is that you have an overinflated ego and think very highly about your knowledge of pro wrestling, when in reality you're what, 24 did you say? You know jack shit, you need to learn that your opinions and wants are not true and you know as much as anyone about what will happen in 2, 3 or 4 years.


I know more about what’s going on behind the scenes in AEW then you and I know guys personally who talk to guys in AEW regularly so again there you go going to personal attacks because you can’t argue the points in the posts. It’s not my fault that you’re getting emotional over my posts. Check your own yourself dude.



TrollKiller said:


> i only said i was just mimicking you. lol. if thats how you feel, i am happy you can see this.


I’m happy to see that you’re trolling and will eventually be banned for it.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Moxley is not gonna go back to WWE and throw away the Moxley name he has built up just to go back to being Dean Ambrose, a character and creative he has shit on.
> 
> Jericho can do all of that, get paid mostly the same, and have creative freedom in AEW though. I think he would prefer AEW easily. If he goes back it’ll be AFTER retiring and it’ll be on a special one night appearance just to hang out with old friends backstage. Anyone thinking he’s going back in a prominent role at 50 is going to be disappointed.


Dean Ambrose is a bigger name than Jon Moxley. He shat on that character and then went to AEW and played exactly the same character to a smaller audience and got less attention, everyone says his title run was very lacklustre. What has he got left to do in AEW, nothing. Just look at Jericho, lost the title and turned in to a wreck of a character. 

Yeah because having full creative freedom is doing wonders for Jericho isn't it. When the vast majority of fans are saying he's ruined his legacy and is the worst he's been in his whole career. Jericho is a very savvy person, he will have seen how he's being portrayed online and won't be happy with it. I suspect that right now, since losing the title, he feels there's not a lot left for him as a top performer and is simply having fun. We know he keep in regular contact with Vince and has a lot of friends in WWE. Saying he won't get freedom in WWE is bullshit as he's always had a good level of creative freedom, has been given time to go and do his Fozzy thing and other projects. 

Nobody is expecting him to be a major force in WWE, but you can guarantee that Jericho would make something work and would get a decent pop when he returned. I could definitely see him in the IC title scene. Maybe even a programme with Jeff Hardy, Edge, Daniel Bryan etc. I reckon WWE will give him a tv show as well similar to that of Miz and Maryse, Total Bellas etc. Following him on tour with Fozzy, etc I also think he will get some other network jobs. 

I reckon WWE will bring back JR, because they will be salivating at the thought of him ripping in to AEW. His podcast will probably become part of the network, like Stone Colds is. Can see him presenting a few shows and doing work on DVDs and Network specials.


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

JR: I think he retires and hangs up the mic

Jericho: Im not sure. He can do numerous things. He can replace JR as the voice or he could become the manager of IC. Then again he could get a legends deal with the WWE get his Cruise on the WWE Network and live life behind the scenes. 

Mox: I tend to think he's going to the WWE eventually, but not within 5-10 years. I think he built enough capital to get what he wants monetarily from any corp but not enough capital to get creative freedom in the WWE, yet. With Mox, I sense that creative freedom is more important than money. He wants to carve his own path. I think if he leaves AEW, it will be for NJPW. With NJPW we could see him on ROH as well. He seems to be enjoying himself over there. When he finally goes back to the WWE, it'll be as Jon Moxley and not Dean Ambrose.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

JoePanther said:


> JR: I think he retires and hangs up the mic
> 
> Jericho: Im not sure. He can do numerous things. He can replace JR as the voice or he could become the manager of IC. Then again he could get a legends deal with the WWE get his Cruise on the WWE Network and live life behind the scenes.
> 
> Mox: I tend to think he's going to the WWE eventually, but not within 5-10 years. I think he built enough capital to get what he wants monetarily from any corp but not enough capital to get creative freedom in the WWE, yet. With Mox, I sense that creative freedom is more important than money. He wants to carve his own path. I think if he leaves AEW, it will be for NJPW. With NJPW we could see him on ROH as well. He seems to be enjoying himself over there. When he finally goes back to the WWE, it'll be as Jon Moxley and not Dean Ambrose.


Good post. If he does ever go back to WWE it has to be as Jon Moxley. Could you imagine Mox having to go back to being called Dean Ambrose? Yuck.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

There is no incentive for Mox to go back to WWE. He doesn't give a fuck about money. AEW pays him enough and gives him the freedom he wants. He'll only be back for a HoF appearance or a one-time redemption run to end his career. There is legitimately no reason for him to ever be a full time WWE guy ever again.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> There is no incentive for Mox to go back to WWE. He doesn't give a fuck about money. AEW pays him enough and gives him the freedom he wants. He'll only be back for a HoF appearance or a one-time redemption run to end his career. There is legitimately no reason for him to ever be a full time WWE guy ever again.


I doubt that their HOF is nearly as big of a deal in 15 years that it is now. With his wife leaving the company, the writing is on the wall that he won't be going back.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I doubt that their HOF is nearly as big of a deal in 15 years that it is now. With his wife leaving the company, the writing is on the wall that he won't be going back.


They'd do something to get him back for The Shield's induction. I doubt he'd care if it was on an individual level.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The prestige and recognition of being a WWE star is still WAY above what it means to be in AEW or whatever second best (most people think you’re retired — ask Kurt Angle or Kevin Nash).

If Moxley wants those things, he’s going to have to go back to WWE. That makes it an issue of timing and laying out the right creative. I think it was validreasoning who pointed out that Roman Reigns is going to need a top babyface. SmackDown being the show built around The Shield makes total sense.

It’s just up to Moxley about when the spat is over. Is he sick of cutting himself up with barbed wire for a TV audience of 900k and a PPV audience of 100k worldwide yet? Does he feel that he’s kind of surrounded by amateurs all the time yet? Does he just miss being famous?

I, personally, don’t get that vibe from him. I also think he’s more likely to go to New Japan and whoever they are working with than WWE immediately. But the more I think about it, the less shocking it really is. It’s almost been two years since the guy left. Who hasn’t fucked an ex within two years of breaking up with them before?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> Chris Jericho and Jim Ross will be back in WWE in 2022 for sure, Pac will re-sign, Jon Moxley will re-sign, and the Lucha Bros will leave and go back to AAA or go to WWE.


Is this an opinion or part of your news?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

The Wood said:


> A big factor people forget is family. That can change and challenge a lot. Does Chris Jericho seem to be having fun? Yes. Do you think his wife loves being married to this bloated drama magnet? How do his kids feel? That is going to weigh up in any decision Jericho makes. Well, hopefully he does.


This is all on Jericho tho.
All the drama that surrounds Jericho is literally all on Jericho's head. If the person doesn't change then the same problems that are surrounding him in AEW will continue to surround him in WWE. 

I mean it's all about him being fat, doing shows when he shouldn't and being a republican.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thomazbr said:


> This is all on Jericho tho.
> All the drama that surrounds Jericho is literally all on Jericho's head. If the person doesn't change then the same problems that are surrounding him in AEW will continue to surround him in WWE.
> 
> I mean it's all about him being fat, doing shows when he shouldn't and being a republican.



You call those 3 things drama? Lol


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Those three are certainly the main talking points surrounding Jericho

It's him being out of shape
It's him holding shows when he really shouldn't
And it's him supporting trump.

Outside of that you have what? He did a "funny" dance segment? or lost to OC? That shit doesn't actually matter.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reading through this thread, let me just say "never" is a very strong word. To me the term "never" shouldn't be used unless you're saying sentences like "Chris Benoit will never be in the WWE Hall of Fame."

So to say guys like Jericho and Mox will "never" go back to WWE? Eh, I see them being back there in some capacity one day. But for both men, especially for Mox, don't expect it any time soon. And for JR, unlike WWE he actually gets to work with AEW which is what he really wants to do. So he's got no reason to leave.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Is this an opinion or part of your news?


It's based off of reality when their contracts expires.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> It's based off of reality when their contracts expires.


I mean the exact quote. How do you know who where would go? 
If it's not an opinion then post your source please.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> I mean the exact quote. How do you know who where would go?
> If it's not an opinion then post your source please.


I don't need a "source" to post what I said. I know they're going to go back there and it's clear as day to anyone who knows how these types of situations play out.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> I don't need a "source" to post what I said. I know they're going to go back there and it's clear as day to anyone who knows how these types of situations play out.


How exactly do you know what any of those you mentioned (everyone, not only those you said going to WWE) would do in the future if you don't know them personally and you got no source? Are you some kind of witch? 
You posted an article from a site about wrestling contracts expiring and then you added your suppositions and presented the whole thing as the truth.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> How exactly do you know what any of those you mentioned (everyone, not only those you said going to WWE) would do in the future if you don't know them personally and you got no source? Are you some kind of witch?
> You posted an article from a site about wrestling contracts expiring and then you added your suppositions and presented the whole thing as the truth.


I know because I know how those guys think. Thats how I know and I don't have to "know anyone personally" to know where they're going. I have sources in AEW but I'm not going to get into that.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> I know because I know how those guys think. Thats how I know and I don't have to "know anyone personally" to know where they're going. I have sources in AEW but I'm not going to get into that.


So you know because you know and that's it...


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> So you know because you know and that's it...


Or you lack reading comprehension and can't understand what was said.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

all mox promos are the same


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

and of course chuck looks like an idiot


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Fire Nyla Rose, Sonny Kiss, Vicky Guerrero, Marko Stunt and Janella


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Thomazbr said:


> This is all on Jericho tho.
> All the drama that surrounds Jericho is literally all on Jericho's head. If the person doesn't change then the same problems that are surrounding him in AEW will continue to surround him in WWE.
> 
> I mean it's all about him being fat, doing shows when he shouldn't and being a republican.


Yeah, but a change in environment can help change your head. Jericho is his own keeper in AEW. That isn’t going well. This is the most unknown/despised Jericho has been in ages. 



TD Stinger said:


> Reading through this thread, let me just say "never" is a very strong word. To me the term "never" shouldn't be used unless you're saying sentences like "Chris Benoit will never be in the WWE Hall of Fame."
> 
> So to say guys like Jericho and Mox will "never" go back to WWE? Eh, I see them being back there in some capacity one day. But for both men, especially for Mox, don't expect it any time soon. And for JR, unlike WWE he actually gets to work with AEW which is what he really wants to do. So he's got no reason to leave.


Don’t think for one second that WWE wouldn’t put JR on TV just because they can. These guys who left now have leverage. Not because AEW is a threat, but because Vince would love to have them back. The only thing he wouldn’t want to do is encourage others to leave. JR is such a legacy guy that I think he gets to call SmackDown and NXT every now and then, at least.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> How exactly do you know what any of those you mentioned (everyone, not only those you said going to WWE) would do in the future if you don't know them personally and you got no source? Are you some kind of witch?


This cracked me up! He just knows bro

Personally, I could see Jericho in WWE again at some point. Mox, I wouldn't bet against, although I can't see it happening in the next five years and who knows what the landscape looks like by then.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Only a little
> 
> Despite what people might think based on some of my comments here, I really do want AEW to succeed. But I don´t think everything is all Unicorns and Rainbows backstage as they´d like us to believe. There are certain individuals who apparently doesn´t mind making the entire show about them.. I´m not naming anyone, but I think we all know who I´m referring to



dont talk about sonny kiss like that


----------

